# Springfield TN Mom & Pups



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

For anyone with room for a young mom and/or her puppies, just found this in PetFinder: 

Candy is one of the sweetest dogs that we've had in animal control in a very long time. She is such a love, and she actually has three puppies. We have been able to catch two of them, but there is a brown/red one still at large. Both the pups are male and are both are just as cute as can be. They are fairly friendly as well, they are still nursing, but should be totally weaned within a few more days. Candy is a good moma and she is just as sweet as she can be, she just wants someone to love her, she gives hugs and when she does, she closes her eyes and just sighs. Please come to the shelter at 507 Industrial Drive to see Candy and her pups, and please don't shop...ADOPT a beautiful girl and or her pups today!! 615 384 9289

Springfield Animal Control, Springfield, TN
615-384-9289


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww, how sweet! She looks beautiful. Bless them all!


----------

